# Upgrading to a canister Filter



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

Right now I own a 55G standard 4ft. long tank with just 8 juvie Mbubas. I am currently running two HOB filters a Aqueon Quiteflow 55/75 (400gph) and a Topfin Power filter 60 (300gph). My tank has now been up and running well for 4 months, and now I am looking to upgrade some items. I am thinking about purchasing a Eheim Canister 2215 to step up the filtration. Here is my questions. I want to ditch the cheap Top Fin HOB filter since it makes so much noise. Should I continue to run the Aqueon HOB filter along with the canister filter? Also if that is case what media do I put in each? Also would like to add some more fish when it is all said and done, not too many more, but for around a total of 12. Will the 2215 be enough or should I go bigger? I am also looking to upgrade my lighting which is **** at the moment, so do not want to sink all my free cash into just the filter. Any help would be appreciated.

Also I have never owned a canister filter before, I am reading about spray bars and diffusers. Are these required or recommended?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Many canister filters will come with media but some do not so you will need to check the particular brand/model you are considering. They also come with a spray bar or nozzle type output, depending on the brand and/or model. There are lots of choices for media that can be used for canister filters but most of the choices comes down to personal preference and price.

The mfg. suggestion for the Eheim 2215 is for up to a 93G tank. You can check the Product Reviews to see what other members like or dislike about this particular model and the size tank + stocking levels they have. I've only used the 2215 as the sole filter on a 40G breeder tank and was satisfied but would probably choose the 2217 if it was my tank. There are other brands besides Eheim but my personal choice has always been the Classic series filters.

A diffuser is a nozzle type device that 'adds' atmospheric air to the output flow, similar to an air stone on steroids. It is not necessary to use one but some people do use them.

I suggest continuing to run the Aqueon power filter and any new canister filter on your tank. You will be increasing the number of fish so the additional filtration won't hurt anything. The power filter can be cleaned easier and more often than the canister filter and will provide some surface agitation.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree with Deeda. Get a 2217. It'll provide excellent biological filtration.

For the HOB power filter you will be keeping, I suggest you ditch the cartridges and stuff it full of Aquaclear foam. This will provide mechanical and biological filtration. Just rinse it very lightly in a bucket of tank water once in a while. No more filter cartridges.

Also when you get the 2217 don't use the carbon pad. You'll just have to go back inside the filter 3 or 4 weeks later to remove it. You can leave an Eheim Classic for several months without cleaning. But keep in mind that leaving it for a very long time will produce more nitrates in the tank, as biological material builds up inside the filter.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I have about $200 I am willing to drop total. Now the only fish stores around here are all saltwater excluding Petsmart. Do saltwater stores sell media for this canister, or would I have to purchase it online. Also do you have to use Eheim media or any canister media work in it? I know my local Petsmart sells Fluval canister media along with marineland.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If you have 200.00 to spend, my recommendation is to score a used FX5 off of craigslist. They can be had for 150-175.00. With that on the tank, you can drop the HOB altogether. And if you move up to a 75, 90, or 125, you will not need a new filter.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

AFAIK, if you get the 2215/2217 Plus kit, all the media comes with the filter. You don't have to use the Eheim media, just get a similar media and follow the correct media stacking order for optimum performance.

I was going to suggest the same thing that spotmonster said in the above post. If you are even remotely considering upgrading to a larger tank, look for a used filter such as an FX5 or Eheim 2260/62. It's possible you might find either one at a reasonable cost and they may even include media.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I think adding an FX5 is a fine idea, as long as you take all the media out of the 2 existing HOB filters and jam it in the canister filter. You could just run the FX5 (or FX6) by itself with no other filters. They produce a tonne of flow. You might even have to diffuse the outputs to lessen the current in your tank.

If you want to buy new, you can get a 2217 off Ebay pretty cheap. They include all the media, and the media lasts pretty much forever, with the exception of the foam pads which wear out after a few years.

(Link removed, PM for info) Here's one for $140 US. Well below your $200 limit.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks I might grab the 2217 with all the media. I am not going to get a larger tank, or if I do it will be years away. It took forever to convince my wife for one this size (which she thinks is huge), It will take a lot of convincing for a larger one.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

x2 on the 2217 with media. It's a nice filter, and extremely quiet. When you unpack it, (carefully) check the motor to make sure the impeller shaft is okay. Mine broke during shipping, and it took me a while to figure out that's why it wasn't quieting down.

I commented to my wife about being glad that she doesn't give me a hard time about the tanks. She said: It's not the size of the tank, it's what you do with it.


----------



## livrpoolsoccr (Oct 31, 2012)

I just bring up the fact that my tanks keep me occupied and out of trouble. Helps if you get them involved too. She thought fish were dumb until I moved in with her, tanks and all. Now I think she is almost as bad as I am. I am determined to fill our place with tanks, and she gives me very little push back. Just bought her a small set up for Christmas.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

atreis said:


> I commented to my wife about being glad that she doesn't give me a hard time about the tanks. She said: It's not the size of the tank, it's what you do with it.


Does she have a sister? :lol: Actually, I have 10 tanks and my wife doesn't complain , unless i let the water level get low in the living room tank. She doesn't like the noise from the HOB while she's watching tv. I guess I can't complain.

r.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

My canister filter is in the mail as we speak. New filter, new lights, new canopies, almost a whole new tank. So once I get this filter set-up how do I go about incorporating it into my tank. Should I leave my two HOB filter running for a bit along with the new filter, or can I just automatically dump the one I want to lose? Also what should I run in my canister filter? I know that carbon should not be placed in there due to the limited time frame of carbon, but what else should I place in there? Also should I run carbon in my HOB filter?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

krinkletoes said:


> My canister filter is in the mail as we speak. New filter, new lights, new canopies, almost a whole new tank. So once I get this filter set-up how do I go about incorporating it into my tank. Should I leave my two HOB filter running for a bit along with the new filter, or can I just automatically dump the one I want to lose?


2 options, at the assumption you don't want the HOB's running anymore...

1. add the canister and keep the HOb's running for a few weeks.

2.add your existing media inside the new canister and unhook the HOB's.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

There's no need to keep the HOB running just put the media from the HOB into the canister filter, in a nice even layer, trying to avoid bypass. It'll be fine. You might want to use a biological additive for a few days while the canister first establishes like SafeStart or Stability (Tetra and Seachem)


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I appreciate it.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas! You made a good choice with the 2217. You'll enjoy it.

Just a tip- leaks are rare, it's a quality piece of machinery, but just to be safe, get a large, cheap plastic bucket and a sharp blade, and cut the bucket so it's only 5" tall. Run the canister filter sitting inside the bucket. If any of the seals start dripping, they'll drip into the bucket. If the hoses leak, it'll drip down along the hose, down the canister, into the bucket.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I have (2) 2217's on my 110 gallon, and so far, love them. They are so quiet that I have to put my hand on them to make sure they are still working! I also have a HOB and even though it's noisy, I can't seem to let go of having an HOB plus canisters. I know you already bought yours, but I bought my 2217's online with all the media and it was well under $200. Amazon.com.

Good luck!


----------

